# NXT Tapings February 10 - March 30 [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]



## Dpc292

> *February 10th Spoilers*
> 
> 1. Baron Corbin beat Johnny Gargano.
> 
> 2. Mojo Rawley and Zack Ryder beat two enhancement wrestlers.
> 
> 3. Alexa Bliss (w/Blake & Murphy) defeated Cameron. The worst match I’ve seen in years.
> 
> 4. Elias Samson beat Jesse Sorensen.
> 
> 5. Bayley defeated Carmella to retain the NXT Women’s Championship. Bayley won after numerous rollups by both women. Eva Marie and Nia Jax attacked Carmella. Bayley tried to help, but she was knocked off the apron. Asuka ran out and Nia and Eva backed down. Asuka and Bayley teased a match.
> 
> *February 17th Spoilers*
> 
> 1. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady and American Alpha (Chad Gable and Jason Jordan) defeated Blake & Murphy, Scott Dawson, and Dash Wilder.
> 
> 2. Asuka won a women’s match. Asuka beat a woman who was billed as being from New Jersey.
> 
> 3. Tye Dillinger defeated Alex Riley.
> 
> 4. Samoa Joe fought Sami Zayn to a double pin in a No. 1 contenders match.
> 
> *February 24th Spoilers*
> 
> 1. American Alpha (Gable and Jordan) defeated Blake & Murphy (w/Alexa Bliss).
> 
> 2. Apollo Crews beat Chris Girard. Weird match with Girard getting a lot of offense.
> 
> 3. Tommaso Ciampa beat Bull Dempsey. It’s been rapid fire matches. They haven’t had a promo or any segments shown.
> 
> 4. Nia Jax and Eva Marie defeated Bayley and Carmella. Eva had legit heat.
> 
> *March 2nd Spoilers*
> 
> 1. The Vaudevillains won a squash match.
> 
> Sami Zayn and Samoa Joe will have a two out of three falls match on “Wednesday at Full Sail” (whatever that means as far as this taping is concerned).
> 
> 2. Elias Samson beat Steve Cutler. Samson came out for the second time tonight and dozens of people legitimately got out of their seats.
> 
> 3. Emma defeated Santana Garrett. Santana is from Ocala, Florida and was over with the live crowd.
> 
> Austin Aries debuted and was blindsided by Baron Corbin.
> 
> 4. NXT Champion Finn Balor defeated Neville. Balor clapped for Neville. They shook hands. Balor was on the top rope and gave the gun finger gesture.





> *March 9th Episode:*
> 
> NXT GM William Regal introduced the show and announced that Baron Corbin vs. Austin Aries will take place at “Takeover: Dallas.”
> 
> (1) Samoa Joe beat Sami Zayn in a 2-out-of-3 falls match to become #1 contender to the NXT Championship.
> 
> Fall one: Samoa Joe pinned Zayn via Musclebuster.
> 
> Fall two: Sami Zayn submitted Joe to the Koji Clutch.
> 
> Fall three: Samoa Joe won via submission to the Coquina Clutch.
> 
> The match lasted the full one-hour episode. Incredible stuff! Sami sold a hell of a beating from Joe, and it looked like an “out” for his call-up.
> 
> Post-match, Samoa Joe was interviewed by Tom Phillips. He vowed to defeat Finn Bálor for the NXT Championship in Dallas.
> 
> *March 16th Episode:*
> 
> (1) The Hype Bros (Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley) beat Angelo Dawkins and a new partner (unnamed) with the Hype Ryder.
> 
> (2) Emma beat Deonna Purrazo via submission to the Emma Lock.
> 
> (3) NXT Women’s champion Bayley & Asuka beat Nia Jax & Eva Marie.
> 
> Post-match, William Regal named Asuka the number one contender to the Women’s championship at “Takeover: Dallas.”
> 
> (4) American Alpha (Jason Jordan & Chad Gable) beat The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) to become #1 contenders to the NXT Tag Team Championship held by Dash & Dawson. This was really good.
> 
> – At the end of the episode, Regal announced Sami Zayn against … Shinsuke Nakamura! How it played out was Sami Zayn was introduced to the ring. He started to talk about all of the contributions he’s made to NXT over the years, sounding like a send-off promo.
> 
> Suddenly, Regal interrupted and said that Sami deserves to leave NXT with the biggest match imaginable at “Takeover: Dallas.” Suddenly, a static burst interrupted and Shinsuke Nakamura appeared on screen. “Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura is taking over.” (At least that’s what it sounded like over the crowd roaring). Crazy reaction. Sami was ecstatic in the ring. He eventually left to his music to a big pop. Might have been his last time at Full Sail.
> 
> *March 23rd Episode:*
> 
> (1) Johnny Gargano upset Elias Samson with a roll-up. Samson jumped Gargano post-match, but Apollo Crews stormed the ring and chased him off. It looks like another Takeover match to be made.
> 
> (2) NXT champion Finn Bálor beat Rich Swann. This was short but quite good. Rich bumped really hard for the Bloody Sunday.
> 
> (3) Alexa Bliss beat “Crazy” Sarah Dobson.
> 
> (4) Bull Dempsey vs. Danny Burke never happened, as Samoa Joe ambushed Bull on the ramp, then choked out Burke in the ring. Joe looks unstoppable right now.
> 
> (5) Asuka beat Emma.
> 
> Dark Match: Austin Aries beat Riddick Moss.
> 
> *March 30th Episode:*
> 
> (1) American Alpha beat John Skylar & Cory Hollis.
> 
> (2) Baron Corbin squashed Q.T. Marshal.
> 
> (3) NXT tag champions Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder beat Tucker Knight & Steve Cutler.
> 
> (4) Apollo Crews beat Alex Riley. Post-match, Elias Samson creepily played guitar and sang to Crews from the stage.
> 
> (5) Samoa Joe beat Bull Dempsey.
> 
> Post-match, Joe wouldn’t release the clutch. Finn Bálor emerged to the make the save, and they brawled around the arena. Finn dove onto Joe from off the set, taking out Joe and a swarm of security and officials. Joe retreated to the back, and Finn stood tall in the ring, but Joe struck again. The two continued to brawl until they were pulled apart by refs, as the show closed. I am really excited for this rematch. The feud is really hot right now. End of taping.


Source: http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/0...-of-the-royal-rumble-weekend-taping-spoilers/


----------



## lidoradir

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Stoked


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

What is the twitter hashtag to follow tonight? #NXTUCF doesn't seem to be it.


----------



## THANOS

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Never noticed before but the seat colours look like corn :lol.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What is the twitter hashtag to follow tonight? #NXTUCF doesn't seem to be it.


They seem to be going with #WeAreNXT for this one.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Rich Swann vs Sombra opens the show in a dark match (I assume)


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

La Sombra wins.

Royal Rumble ad is playing. Reigns heavily booed.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Johnny Gargano vs Baron Corbin now


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I wonder if any feud progression happens. Maybe we are just getting something closer to a house show with a few canonical matches.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Baron Corbin beats Gargano via End of Days


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Hype Bros vs jobbers


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



















Hype Bros are working Corey Hollis & John Skyler.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Alexa Bliss vs Cameron next, whaaat


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Alexa Bliss vs. Cameron. Cameron working face?


----------



## THANOS

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss vs. Cameron. Cameron working face?


Maybe Bliss is turning tweaner? I can't see Cameron getting any babyface love from that crowd.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> Maybe Bliss is turning tweaner? I can't see Cameron getting any babyface love from that crowd.


Yup, apparently she got crucified by the crowd after a slight botch.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Looks like Cameron was a heel in that match, dunno if that makes Alexa a face, though.

Whatever, Alexa wins with her splash.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Elias Sampson vs Jesse Sorensen

Sampson gets booed.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DoubtGin said:


> Elias Sampson vs Jesse Sorensen
> 
> Sampson gets booed.


Sampson getting a negative reaction is preferable to getting absolutely no reaction at all. Crowds have been deathly quiet for his matches.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> Elias Sampson vs Jesse Sorensen
> 
> Sampson gets booed.


Did he show any improvement at all, or was it the same bland crap he's been turning in since he debuted? He's probably the most uncreative wrestler on the roster as far as ring work goes. He 1st uses an Elbow Drop as a finisher and now a freaking ordinary Neckbreaker :lmao.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Bayley vs. Carmella now


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Time for NXT Women's Titlematch


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> Did he show any improvement at all, or was it the same bland crap he's been turning in since he debuted? He's probably the most uncreative wrestler on the roster as far as ring work goes. He 1st uses an Elbow Drop as a finisher and now a freaking ordinary Neckbreaker :lmao.


The spoilers I'm reading don't really highlight anything special so I guess he's still doing the same stuff. I agree with you, he's just "a guy with a guitar".


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Feb 10th Show seems lackluster - Gargano, Sorensen, Hollis, Skyler all not signed and thus enhancement matches with no storyline progression involved. And nobody thought Cameron would beat Bliss either.


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Bayley and Carmella said to be putting on a solid main event for the episode at least.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Bayley wins, they hug afterwards.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Nia Jax and Eva show up and beat down Bayley :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Asuka comes for the save and has a staredown with Nia Jax. The heels retreat.


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Bayley wins. Hug it out after match - attacked and laid out by Eva and Nia and then this happens - 










I still think we get Asuka vs Bayley at Takeoverallas


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Yea, they are slowly building up that Bayley/Asuka match.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Staredown


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

that was episode 1

second taping start with Big Cass & Enzo Amore


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

8 man tag

Cass&Enzo&Gable&Jordan vs. Blake&Murphy&Dawson&Wilder


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Gable and Jordan wearing their early 90's Steiner Brothers gear again.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## Dpc292

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Jordan should whip out the Steiner screwdriver.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Good guys win.

Asuka vs Deanna Purrazzo next


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Fuck do I love NXT tag division wrestling.


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> 8 man tag
> 
> Cass&Enzo&Gable&Jordan vs. Blake&Murphy&Dawson&Wilder


That has fantastic match potential. All are great workers and entertaining in different ways.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Asuka apparently just destroyed Deanna


----------



## Beatles123

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Whats this surprise HHH tweeted about??


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Dpc292 said:


> Jordan should whip out the Steiner screwdriver.


That would be fucking sick. Jordan should just rip all of Scott's moves as his own at this point!


----------



## Bayley <3

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I wish they'd stop with this Nia / Eva stuff.


----------



## HHHGame78

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DoubtGin said:


> Asuka apparently just destroyed Deanna


Now she is the Diva who got knocked out twice by Askua. :lol


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Dillinger vs Riley now.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

this really feels like a house show


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## BehindYou

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Surely The Perfect 10 is the huge crowd favorite in that one.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Whoa Dillinger won. Good to see.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



december_blue said:


> Dillinger vs Riley now.


RAGE RILEY RAGE!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Callisto

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bayley wins. Hug it out after match - attacked and laid out by Eva and Nia and then this happens -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think we get Asuka vs Bayley at Takeoverallas


I can't wait to see how this unfolds out on tv. :mark:


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DoubtGin said:


> Whoa Dillinger won. Good to see.


Start of a losing streak gimmick for Riley? Hmm...


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Samoa Joe vs. Sami Zayn now


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Yes Perfect 10 for the win!!!


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> Whats this surprise HHH tweeted about??


We're getting Aries man :mark: :mark:!!


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

If there is a debut today, I wonder if he will be thrown into a feud right away or have a meaningless singles match.


----------



## THANOS

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

:lol Riley returns from surgery and rehabbing an injury, and immediately goes back to jobbing. The guy probably wishes he stayed on commentary.


----------



## Delbusto

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Man this shit sounds wack so far.


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> If there is a debut today, I wonder if he will be thrown into a feud right away or have a meaningless singles match.


I'm guessing vignettes and then a debut near the end of the tapings. Maybe Dillinger is being built up as his debut opponent? Actually, maybe Corbin is being built up as an indy squasher until he meets Aries in Dallas?


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Zayn hits the Helluva Kick and falls on top of Joe. However, both his and Joe's shoulders are on the ground for the three count.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Three way in Dallas, then.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Match officially ends in a draw. CONTROVERSY.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Three way in Dallas, then.


Sounds good to me!

I think we either get Corbin/Aries or a Corbin/Crews rematch.


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Urgh, seriously? the surprise was fucking Alex Riley? i'm so angry rn lol.


----------



## THANOS

Phaedra said:


> Urgh, seriously? the surprise was fucking Alex Riley? i'm so angry rn lol.


He lost. HHH's big surprise wouldn't be someone who returned to job, don't worry :lol.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

A look at the American Alpha tron


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Also, Riley has already "returned" in one of the tapings.

Regal said that there will definitely be a #1 contender and that's how Episode 2 ended.

Third taping starts with Gable & Jordan vs Blake & Murphy


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Still more to tape. Balor vs Neville. And I bet they start a Crews Corbin no dq fued


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> A look at the American Alpha tron


Awesome, I hope Enzo and Cass are next to get a team name. I would go for Bada Boom. Just don't call them Team SOFT since they would insulting themselves :lol.


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> He lost. HHH's big surprise wouldn't be someone who returned to job, don't worry :lol.


so we're still going? good, my heart sank lol.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

AU-STIN AR-IES!

AU-STIN AR-IES!


----------



## THANOS

Phaedra said:


> so we're still going? good, my heart sank lol.


Yep, all is well so far . Let's keep our fingers crossed though! I would hate if the surprise was the debut of Biff Busick ..


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Beatles123 said:


> AU-STIN AR-IES!
> 
> AU-STIN AR-IES!


don't joke *deep breaths*


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Gable & Jodan win


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> Gable & Jodan win


Are we on the last taping now, or is there still another to come?


----------



## Beatles123

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Phaedra said:


> don't joke *deep breaths*


 Just trying to get some good Juju goin.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Crews vs. Busick now.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

AWWWWW no....thats it, isnt it?


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> Yep, all is well so far . Let's keep our fingers crossed though! I would hate if the surprise was the debut of Biff Busick ..


lmfao you are a fucking mind reader. Enter Biff Busick.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Beatles123 said:


> AWWWWW no....thats it, isnt it?


No. They advertised Balor vs neville


----------



## Afrolatino

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

So, there's not going to be another NXT taping until March?

Wow, that's what I call a vacation...


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

That tag match started taping 3 (should be the last one).


----------



## Beatles123

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

DAMN IT THANOS!  WHY???? YOU COULD HAVE PREVENTED THIS!


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Afrolatino said:


> So, there's not going to be another NXT taping until March?
> 
> Wow, that's what I call a vacation...


There's another one next week in Full Sail. They're taping basically up to Dallas.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Crews wins.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Busick is obviously not the surprise, either.


----------



## Spaz350

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Crews winning means Busick wasn't the surprise. Again, Trips wouldn't hype up somebody jobbing in their debut. 

Holding out hope for Aries, dammit!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

These tapings sound wack as FUCK. NXT is so overrated as shit sans Takeover specials.


----------



## CMDeluxe

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Bill DeMott is in the crowd.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Tomasso Ciampa vs Bull Dempsey.


----------



## Spaz350

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



CMDeluxe said:


> Bill DeMott is in the crowd.


Now THAT is surprising.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## Delbusto

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Spaz350 said:


> Now THAT is surprising.


The man delivers again, never doubt the game :bosstrips


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> These tapings sound wack as FUCK. NXT is so overrated as shit sans Takeover specials.


Why are you even in this thread?


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Oh wait ... is it going to be Itami? coming back from the grave to dish the dirt on who killed him? lol 

Balor heel turn just in time.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Ciampa wins.

Wonder if it's true that Ciampa signed, then. Gargano is basically losing to upper mid card/main event wrestlers while Ciampa gets wins over the undercard.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Ithil said:


> Why are you even in this thread?


To express my thoughts on the tapings. Pretty clear.


----------



## THANOS

Phaedra said:


> lmfao you are a fucking mind reader. Enter Biff Busick.





Beatles123 said:


> DAMN IT THANOS!  WHY???? YOU COULD HAVE PREVENTED THIS!


:lmao










Thank God he lost.


----------



## Stanford

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Ithil said:


> Why are you even in this thread?


How else would he find out if the episodes are any good? Actually watch them? Fuck that. Prejudging is a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Nia Jax & Eva vs. Bayley & Carmella


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Eva gets "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE / YES, YOU CAN" chants


----------



## Dpc292

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DoubtGin said:


> Eva gets "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE / YES, YOU CAN" chants


Why is there even a split?


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> Eva gets "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE / YES, YOU CAN" chants


She can't, it's not up for debate, the split must be from the "look" marks.


----------



## Dpc292

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> She can't, it's not up for debate, the split must be from the "look" marks.


Shouldn't there be a shut the fuck up chant for that?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Where is Athena?


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Eva gets the pin on Carmella after Nia Jax leg drops her.


----------



## THANOS

Dpc292 said:


> Shouldn't there be a shut the fuck up chant for that?


I've never understood why people allow the other side to even participate in those split chants? If I was in an audience for the Let's go Cena/Cena sucks chants, I'd just chant Cena sucks over top of it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



Dpc292 said:


> Why is there even a split?


Because of the typical NXT smark shit in their crowds. Go figure.

I will say it seems that Eva may be the one to end Bayley's reign. Asuka will then feud with Eva and Nia both.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Sami Zayn vs Joe in a 2/3 Falls Match announced for the next tapings at Full Sail.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Tucker Knight & Hugo Knox are taking on The Vaudevillains


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> I've never understood why people allow the other side to even participate in those split chants? If I was in an audience for the Let's go Cena/Cena sucks chants, I'd just chant Cena sucks over top of it.


Maybe in crappy Canada that would be the appropriate response but this is AMERICA goddamn it, everybody has the right to their opinion. Freedom of speech baby, that's what makes AMERICA great. Oh helllllll yeah!


----------



## Stanford

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> I've never understood why people allow the other side to even participate in those split chants? If I was in an audience for the Let's go Cena/Cena sucks chants, I'd just chant Cena sucks over top of it.


Because it's part of the show, and it's fun. Don't be such a bore.


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Maybe in crappy Canada that would be the appropriate response but this is AMERICA goddamn it, everybody has the right to their opinion. Freedom of speech baby, that's what makes AMERICA great. Oh helllllll yeah!


'Merica; where ignorance is as essential as oxygen


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Knox is jacked.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Elias Sampson vs Steve Cutler


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Lots of debuts tonight - Biff Busick, Hugo Knox, Tucker Knight, Steve Cutler - alot of the house show regulars.


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lots of debuts tonight - Biff Busick, Hugo Knox, Tucker Knight, Steve Cutler - alot of the house show regulars.


I'm not sure those are proper debuts and not just enhancement matches for the regulars.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Steve Cutler


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Dasha Fuentes said there is gonna be a huge surprise after the following match (Emma vs someone).

I have a feeling it's not a debut but something like a date of an event or a music feature on a future Takeover


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Emma vs. Santana Garrett


----------



## King In The North

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



december_blue said:


> Emma vs. Santana Garrett


That should be on TV every week.


----------



## DG89

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lots of debuts tonight - Biff Busick, Hugo Knox, Tucker Knight, Steve Cutler - alot of the house show regulars.



Perhaps they're preparing for a lot of call-ups this year, Balor, Zayn, Enzo and Cass, Bayley, Possibly Joe and Maybe Gable/Jordan. Maybe even Hype Bros, Vaudevillains and Blake/Murphy if Vince wants more tag teams.

HHH probably wants to start early and assemble a lot of new talent so they're good to go as soon as someone leaves and they take their spot.


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Apparently Steve Cutler got busted open in his match against Samson after a bad knee drop spot.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Alright, time for the surprise. Regal is out.


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> Alright, time for the surprise. Regal is out.


I'm nervous Regal being there means it may not be Aries .


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

my heart is in my throat lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

https://vine.co/v/ieEiTit9Mv6

AUSTIN ARIES


----------



## Vic

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

ARIES

ARIES

ARIES!


----------



## december_blue

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## JBLoser

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Corbin jumped Aries!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DG89 said:


> Perhaps they're preparing for a lot of call-ups this year, Balor, Zayn, Enzo and Cass, Bayley, Possibly Joe and Maybe Gable/Jordan. Maybe even Hype Bros, Vaudevillains and Blake/Murphy if Vince wants more tag teams.
> 
> HHH probably wants to start early and assemble a lot of new talent so they're good to go as soon as someone leaves and they take their spot.


That and more road shows.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I will mark if Aries debuts only to get his ass whipped by Balor. :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*










That'll wake the crowd up


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

IT'S AUSTIN ARIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DG89

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

There must be a 4th taping tonight. The final of the last tapings is next week, and after that they've got 9 weeks til Dallas.

Plus I don't think they'd have 3 weeks build-up to their wrestlemania weekend show.

One more episode tonight where the main event is Neville/Balor. Then next tapings, the first episode is the zayn/joe contenders match, which then leads to 3 weeks after that setting the undercard in stone.


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> https://vine.co/v/ieEiTit9Mv6
> 
> AUSTIN ARIES


Holy fuck!! :mark: :mark:

@THE SHIV
@50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Corbin jumped Aries :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

A Double!


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



JBLoser said:


> Corbin jumped Aries!


yes! that's his job, i'm loving this guy rn, every guy who comes in from the indies is going to have this moaning crabbit son of a bitch on his ass lol. too good, banter it up Corbin lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

AUSTIN ARIES MUHFUGGAH


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Apparently he's just been beaten down by Corbin....oh dear


----------



## Vic

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Aries/Corbin :done


----------



## Ham and Egger

JBLoser said:


> Corbin jumped Aries!


That's actually even better than my original idea! I'm looking forward to the ass beating he will receive!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*










:lol I'm tellin ya, NXT has got to give Corbin the "vanilla midget killer" gimmick


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

He's got a logo and everything, so he's here to stay.


----------



## THANOS

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Aries/Corbin in Dallas!! I had a feeling this would happen! :banderas


----------



## TJQ

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

THE GREATEST MAN THAT EVER LIVED :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DG89

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I'm predicting a card of 

Zayn/Balor

Corbin/Aries

Crews/Joe

Gable and Jordan/Dash and Dawson

No clue what'll happen with the women's title, hopefully Asuka v Bayley.


----------



## THANOS

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I really hope there's another taping, I'd love to get a promo from Aries :mark:!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Corbin finna be the Indy Killer. That might actually get him real heat.


----------



## phenom64

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Glad they're keeping the name intact. Corbin going after Aries is incredible to get heat on the guy. Corbin is actually slowly becoming one of my favorites in NXT right now. He plays his part so well.

It would look as though that they've signed him to. Considering they're giving him a storyline.


----------



## THANOS

DG89 said:


> I'm predicting a card of
> 
> Zayn/Balor
> 
> Corbin/Aries
> 
> Crews/Joe
> 
> Gable and Jordan/Dash and Dawson
> 
> No clue what'll happen with the women's title, hopefully Asuka v Bayley.












That looks better than what we'll get for Mania, hands down!!


----------



## Delbusto

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Lets goooooooo


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

There is another taping next Wednesday. Will definitely set up Aries vs Corbin for Dallas. Aries keeps his ring name - which is fine, but his logo looks a lot like American Alpha. 

So it seems like NXT only signees keep their indie names, but if the plan is they could one time make the main roster they get a wwe trademarkable new ring name.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I need to see this now. Corbin vs The greatest man who ever lived! :sodone


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is another taping next Wednesday. Will definitely set up Aries vs Corbin for Dallas. Aries keeps his ring name - which is fine, but his logo looks a lot like American Alpha.
> 
> So it seems like NXT only signees keep their indie names, but if the plan is they could one time make the main roster they get a wwe trademarkable new ring name.


I think they're letting the indy legends keep their names from now on. AJ Styles is probably going to debut straight onto the main roster this weekend/Monday and he'll keep his name. I think Joe will get called up this year as well, and will keep his name also. The same will happen with Nakamura, Gallows, and Anderson to get the most out of their marketing.


----------



## DG89

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is another taping next Wednesday. Will definitely set up Aries vs Corbin for Dallas. Aries keeps his ring name - which is fine, but his logo looks a lot like American Alpha.
> 
> So it seems like NXT only signees keep their indie names, but if the plan is they could one time make the main roster they get a wwe trademarkable new ring name.


Hmmm, i'm not sure. If Joe ever makes it up to the main roster (and I think he's got a chance) then I can't see them ever changing his name.

AJ Styles will most likely be debuting in WWE and you can be damn sure he ain't being called anything else haha.

I think WWE's at a place where they NEED stars and with that comes the name they've built on the indies. They did it all the time in the AE, it's only in the last 10 years that vince wanted to make everything his own branding. I think HHH may have talked him down a bit from that when it comes to big indie stars in the last 6 months.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Aries might be the perfect guy for Corbin right now, other than Finn or Sami. He's absolutely explosive in the ring and sharp tongued enough to make promos with Corbin supremely interesting.


----------



## Tommy-V

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*


----------



## elo

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Balor
Zayn
Itami
Joe
Aries
Nakamura
Crews
Corbin

What is NXT's budget? HHH has built himself a more interesting and diverse top 8 than the damn main roster, just incredible talent there.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

He debuts with a logo and t-shirt ready, so this is definitely not a once-off. He's signed.


----------



## THANOS

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

This is now the best roster in wrestling, just wow..


----------



## kwilesthebrand

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

So who's next for BAYLEY?

Carmella and Nia have been done.

So is it BAYLEY and Eva Marie for Dallas Takeover?


----------



## Phaedra

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Kids, this roster is great but just hold onto your knickers it's about to get exponentially better. Mr Charisma is about to moonwalk into the fucking PC pretty soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> This is now the best roster in wrestling, just wow..


_*You damn right this is the best roster in wrestling right now bro!! I am still speechless!*_:fuckyeah


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Its funny that a few years ago that people said that TNA talent had no worth to WWE but look at all the TNA guys they've signed.


----------



## kwilesthebrand

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Will Nakamura be in NXT before Dallas Takeover?

If Nakamura, Gallows & Anderson all arrive prior to Dallas then maybe Takeover is

FINN vs SAMI

ARIES vs CORBIN

SHINSUKE vs ITAMI

APOLLO vs JOE

BULLET CLUB vs ALPHA AMERICANS vs DASH & DAWSON vs HYPE BROS
(^ based on prediction that Cass and Enzo get called up)

BAYLEY vs ASKUA?

THen who for Nia, Carmella and Eva Marie?


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



kwilesthebrand said:


> So who's next for BAYLEY?
> 
> Carmella and Nia have been done.
> 
> So is it BAYLEY and Eva Marie for Dallas Takeover?


That's been done too.


----------



## THANOS

Phaedra said:


> Kids, this roster is great but just hold onto your knickers it's about to get exponentially better. Mr Charisma is about to moonwalk into the fucking PC pretty soon.


Oh I know :banderas!!


----------



## kwilesthebrand

Ithil said:


> That's been done too.


So BAYLEY vs ASKUA?


----------



## DG89

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

So...i'm guessing there's no other taping going on this evening then?


----------



## HHHGame78

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Bullet Club guys can't even sign until February, these next set of taping may go until Takeover.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> Oh I know :banderas!!


Who is Mr Charisma?


----------



## marshal99

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Austin Aries in Nxt


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

There is a sweet pic of Aroes walking out and the silhouette of Regal standing in the ring that's pretty sweet on Twitter. Don't know how to do pics on mobile though. 

And I love his music.


----------



## DG89

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



HHHGame78 said:


> Bullet Club guys can't even sign until February, these next set of taping may go until Takeover.




Bullet club guys are definitely being saved for post-Takeover. Maybe even Summer.

Either Zayn or Balor are leaving after Takeover, that's gonna be a big change/departure whoever it is and something big needs to take it's place.

The Bullet Club era would certainly be it.

Also, i'm curious that they've kept Itami off the tapings. I thought he'd either be having a match against Balor or Corbin at Dallas.

I wonder if the signing of Aries made HHH change plans and we'll never know who injured Itami, and Itami won't be back until after Dallas.


----------



## THANOS

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Who is Mr Charisma?


This man.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

_*Aries vs Baron will be so good and a first good feud for Aries on NXT. :banderas*_


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> This man.


My body is ready.


----------



## DG89

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Oh shit, apparently tonight WAS 4 tapings.

Feb 10th main event was Bayley v Carmella

Feb 17th main event was Zayn v Joe

Feb 24th main event was Nia/Eva v Bayley/Carmella

Mar 2nd main event was Balor v Neville with the Austin Aries debut happening just beforehand.

I guess next wednesday we'll know the entire build and card to Takeover: Dallas. I wonder if they'll tape 3 episodes and have the March 30th episode be a hype episode for Takeover or if they'll just film 4 and skip the hype episode.

3 episodes seems quite short to build your mania weekend ppv


----------



## Delbusto

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I wanna see Aries brainbuster the shit out of Corbin's big ass.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

They're giving him the push and all, but seems like the Drifter is officially a dud. That's London, Full Sail and now Orlando proper he's been at, and not one of the crowds has given a shit about him.


----------



## kwilesthebrand

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Dallas Takeover predictions? Card wise.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Apart from a few matches & Aries' debut those tapings look poor.


----------



## GTL

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

ah c'mon. those are some good matches in there. 4/5 in week 1, 4/4 in week 2, 3/4 in week 3 and 3/4 in week 4 look like good matches. It can't be all indy stars every match.

I've not counted Ryder/Rawley vs Skyler/Hollis in these. I just don't know there but could be a good match. Skyler&Hollis are good indy workers and Rawley has been getting better so could be a solid match. Samson is also not included. Ithil's looking correct about the crowd reaction he's getting but he's not being helped with the booking. Sorensen so far is the only opponent he's had with the skill to work well with him and put him over. Just have to wait to see what these are like.

Knox/Knight should be a good introduction and Santana Garrett too. Girard making a taping pretty fast after joining NXT and he should add some more dimension to what Crews normally does.

What's not to like?


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DG89 said:


> Hmmm, i'm not sure. If Joe ever makes it up to the main roster (and I think he's got a chance) then I can't see them ever changing his name.
> 
> AJ Styles will most likely be debuting in WWE and you can be damn sure he ain't being called anything else haha.
> 
> I think WWE's at a place where they NEED stars and with that comes the name they've built on the indies. They did it all the time in the AE, it's only in the last 10 years that vince wanted to make everything his own branding. I think HHH may have talked him down a bit from that when it comes to big indie stars in the last 6 months.


So what changed between Generico, Devitt, Kenta, Steen, PAC and Joe, Aries, Nak and even lessers like Ciampa and Gargano? Did they decide that they simply don't have competition to worry about losing talent to - and don't care if fans google these names and find their old companies because it just shows everybody wants to be in the WWE because it's the top of the mountain? Will Rich Swann keep that name (his real name)? Will Biff Busick simply be Chris Girard? It sucks for the indie talent that did get wwe gimmicked names because it hurts their earning power should they ever leave and can't use it.


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So what changed between Generico, Devitt, Kenta, Steen, PAC and Joe, Aries, Nak and even lessers like Ciampa and Gargano? Did they decide that they simply don't have competition to worry about losing talent to - and don't care if fans google these names and find their old companies because it just shows everybody wants to be in the WWE because it's the top of the mountain? Will Rich Swann keep that name (his real name)? Will Biff Busick simply be Chris Girard? It sucks for the indie talent that did get wwe gimmicked names because it hurts their earning power should they ever leave and can't use it.


I think HHH realized that the bigger named signings should keep their names and gimmicks to help promote/market them as the stars they became and bring in their fanbases to badly declining main roster product.


----------



## jacobrgroman

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



GTL said:


> ah c'mon. those are some good matches in there. 4/5 in week 1, 4/4 in week 2, 3/4 in week 3 and 3/4 in week 4 look like good matches. It can't be all indy stars every match.
> 
> I've not counted Ryder/Rawley vs Skyler/Hollis in these. I just don't know there but could be a good match. Skyler&Hollis are good indy workers and Rawley has been getting better so could be a solid match. Samson is also not included. Ithil's looking correct about the crowd reaction he's getting but he's not being helped with the booking. Sorensen so far is the only opponent he's had with the skill to work well with him and put him over. Just have to wait to see what these are like.
> 
> Knox/Knight should be a good introduction and Santana Garrett too. Girard making a taping pretty fast after joining NXT and he should add some more dimension to what Crews normally does.
> 
> What's not to like?


I can't wait to see more (any...) knox and knight. think they could be a breakthrough team later this year if any tag team call ups happen.


----------



## Genking48

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Corbin vs Aries feud is a great, Rhino worked with Corbin as a veteran and as two monsters just slugging it out. Joe worked with him and really helped him with the wrestling aspects in my opinion. Aries is the perfect guy to help him in a promo heavy feud.


----------



## Sweettre15

Alright_Mate said:


> Apart from a few matches & Aries' debut those tapings look poor.


One thing you must remember is most of the backstage segments/ interviews are added in post production and they tend to be really critical to the shows in terms of moving the angles forward.


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I don't like the Knox and Knight pairing. Knox' dancing gimmick is a cheap pop gimmick with no staying or growing power. 

Tucker Knight should team with Sawyer Fulton in a brute squad type tag team (with horrid ring names to boot). Both are just big physical dudes.


----------



## GTL

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't like the Knox and Knight pairing. Knox' dancing gimmick is a cheap pop gimmick with no staying or growing power.
> 
> Tucker Knight should team with Sawyer Fulton in a brute squad type tag team (with horrid ring names to boot). Both are just big physical dudes.


Interesting point. I don't see the Knox/Knight pairing hitting it in the same was as Gable/JJ but they do have a chemistry. Knox does come across as a genuine party boy and the dancing gimmick will work better for him than most. Will do OK for NXT but needs to be thinking about how to develop. For now it's a useful vehicle for both of them. Longer term, Knox is likely to be a singles wrestler as he has genuine charisma but Knight has been quietly making a lot of progress with the crowd

A faction with Knight, Knox and Kekoa would be the worst possible outcome.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Too bad Sombra/Swann was the dark match. Would rather see that than the Hype Bros.


----------



## Chris22

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I'm soo excited for these taping because of the debut of Austin Aries and Hugo Knox. Lots of Eva Marie too!


----------



## Londrick

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Meh outside of Eva and Aries


----------



## Beatles123

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



THANOS said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God he lost.


I WAS WRONG AND I LOVE YOU! :mark:


----------



## FITZ

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

I'm curious what the loser of the Joe/Zayn match ends up doing at Takeover. It looks like some of the bigger matches are starting to come together for Takeover but whoever loses that match is going to end up getting thrown into something pretty quickly.


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



FITZ said:


> I'm curious what the loser of the Joe/Zayn match ends up doing at Takeover. It looks like some of the bigger matches are starting to come together for Takeover but whoever loses that match is going to end up getting thrown into something pretty quickly.


Joe revealed as Itami attacker? Apollo vs Samoa Joe? Otherwise I'd guess another "tie" finish that leads to a triple threat at Takeoverallas.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*



FITZ said:


> I'm curious what the loser of the Joe/Zayn match ends up doing at Takeover. It looks like some of the bigger matches are starting to come together for Takeover but whoever loses that match is going to end up getting thrown into something pretty quickly.


I hope if Sami loses that he is called up to the main roster.


----------



## RiverFenix

*NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



> *March 9th Episode:*
> 
> * Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe in a #1 contenders 2 of 3 Falls match is first. Joe wins the first fall with a Musclebuster at around 30 minutes. Around 10 minutes later, Sami gets the second fall with a Koji clutch. Less than 10 minutes later, Joe wins the match and the third fall with a clutch
> 
> *March 16th Episode:*
> 
> * Zack Ryder and Mojo Rawley defeated Angelo Dawkins and Kenneth Crawford
> 
> * Emma with Dana Brooke defeated Deonna Purrazzo with the Emma Lock
> 
> * Tommaso Ciampa defeated Jesse Sorensen by submission
> 
> * Bayley and Asuka vs. Eva Marie and Nia Jax is next. Bayley gets the win for her team by pinning Eva. NXT General Manager William Regal comes out and names Asuka the #1 contender for "Takeover: Dallas"
> 
> *March 23rd Episode:*
> 
> * Chad Gable and Jason Jordan defeated The Vaudevillains to become the new #1 contenders
> 
> * A video airs with Shinsuke Nakamura and Regal announces Nakamura vs. Sami Zayn for "Takeover: Dallas"
> 
> * Johnny Gargano defeated Elias Samson but Samson beat him down after the match. Apollo Crews runs out and stops the beat down from going too far. Samson and Crews have a staredown
> 
> * NXT Champion Finn Balor defeated Rich Swann with Bloody Sunday in a fun non-title match
> 
> * Alexa Bliss defeated Mary Dobson with the Sparkle Splash
> 
> * Bull Dempsey vs. Danny Burch never happened as Samoa Joe choked them out to send a message
> 
> *March 30th Episode:*
> 
> * Asuka defeated Emma in a long match with the Asuka Lock
> 
> * Austin Aries defeated Riddick Moss by submission
> 
> * Chad Gable and Jason Jordan defeated Skyler and Hollis
> 
> * Baron Corbin defeated an enhancement talent
> 
> * NXT Tag Team Champions Dash and Dawson defeated Steve Cutler and Tucker Knight in a non-title match
> 
> * Apollo Crews defeated Alex Riley. After the match, Elias Samson taunted Crews from the stage by playing a song
> 
> * Samoa Joe defeated Bull Dempsey by submission but doesn't let go of the hold. Regal sends a bunch of guys out to pull him off but Joe handles them all. Balor makes the save but Joe roughs him up. Finn fights back and even dives off the announce table during the brawl. Joe grabs Balor from behind but Balor fights him off again to end the show


Source: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...wwe-nxt-tapings-airing-in-february-and-march/



Last set of tapings tonight that will take us from March through to Takeoverallas WM weekend. 

Booked for the show - Joe vs Zayn 2 out of 3 Falls for #1 contendership

Asuka vs Bayley likely cemented as well at this taping. 

Aries wrestles or at least gets mic time to address Corbin

Don't expect any pushed (re)debuts as this is the "go home" tapings.

Need to do something with the tag scene - I'd rather we don't get a 4 way match at takeover. I'd like a straight up one team vs one team match for the titles but with Mechanics, American Alpha, Enzo/Cass, BAMF, Hype Bros, Vaudevillians a multi-team match is likely to get them all on the card. I'll predict Mechanics vs American Alpha vs Hype Bros vs Enzo and Cass for the titles at Takeoverallas. Vaudevillians and BAMF the odd teams out. 

I think Takeover could see a battle royal with the winner getting a spot in the Andre Invitational at WM. Last year there was an Axxess tournament for the spot that Itami won.

Assuming Zayn wins finally and w get Balor vs Zayn, what does Joe do? Seems like Crews or a returning Itami makes the most sense if he's getting a singles match at Takeover. 

My best guess at the Takeover Card - 
Balor vs Zayn
Asuka vs Bayley
Corbin vs Aries
Joe vs Itami
Mechanics vs American Alpha vs Enzo/Cass vs Hype Bros
Battle Royal for all other talent with winner getting Andre Invitational spot


----------



## blackholeson

*re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Great to see Aries in NXT. I don't like Hugo Knox at all. He has a great look, but he gimmick and attire are just awful. Tucker is one of my personal favorites. If Tucker had to be paired with anyone I would have preferred to see him with Aries, but not as a tag team.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016) - March though Takeoverallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

It'll be interesting to see if they'll indeed end up going with Bayley vs. Asuka at Takeover Dallas.


----------



## HeyYoBadGuy

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Aries vs Corbin announced for Takeover Dallas


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Joe vs Zayn 2 out of 3 kicks off the tapings - who wants to bet it goes the whole show?

Athena beat Billie Kay in a dark match witha beautiful O-Face. If she can use that on television she'll get over HUGE. 

Banks, Itami, Hayes and Zybisco at ringside - presumably to sell importance of Joe vs Zayn. Itami might just cost Joe here and out him at his attacker??


----------



## Piers

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



HeyYoBadGuy said:


> Aries vs Corbin announced for Takeover Dallas


I'm not a Corbin hater but I wish they gave Aries someone else to face for his first big match. Someone smaller.


----------



## HeyYoBadGuy

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Joe wins the 2/3 match and will face Finn at Takeover Dallas. I wonder if Sami now gets the call up before then?


----------



## King In The North

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

This makes me hope for KO/Zayn at Mania


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Well then.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Awesome Joe's going to get the title in Dallas then :mark: :mark:!! I'm super stoked, it's time for a proper heel badass champion again. 

It also means Zayn/Owens at Mania, likely, and probably Bullet Club/LON as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Joe vs Balor again is a mistake. We already saw that in London. Balor vs Zayn was the obvious match to book. Makes me think they want to make sure Takeover Dallas doesn't outshine WM.


----------



## Refo

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Joe vs Balor again is a mistake. We already saw that in London. Balor vs Zayn was the obvious match to book. Makes me think they want to make sure Takeover Dallas doesn't outshine WM.


Its because both Zayn and Balor are getting called up soon while Joe is not. 

It would be dumb to book Zayn vs Balor and have them both get called up right after Takeover.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Balor/Joe again? Eh. Joe is obviously winning the title here. Balor is going to get called up as soon as RAW after Mania.

I don't see Aries going over Corbin like others think. Corbin is just too tall and big for Aries to overcome. They'll humble him here (being a "TNA/ROH guy") since Corbin is getting the huge push.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Seems like Zayn vs Joe will be one episode in and of itself. 

Second Episode - airs March 16th
Hype Bros defeat Angelo Dawkins and Kenneth Crawford (making television debut here I believe)

Emma squashes Dionna Peruzzo

Tomasso Ciampa mauls Jesse Sorensen for a sub win

Asuka/Bayley vs Nia/Eva main events this episode


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

That's a big surprise. I guess Sami is coming up after all.


----------



## HeyYoBadGuy

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Bayley vs Asuka announced for Takeover Dallas! WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Regal announces Takeoverallas Co-Main Event - Bayley(c) vs Asuka

So the card so far is -
Finn Balor(c) vs Samoa Joe
Bayley(c) vs Asuka
Austin Aries vs Baron Corbin


----------



## HeyYoBadGuy

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Jordan and Gable vs Vaude Villians for #1 contenders now


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Is Balor/Joe getting a gimmick? Would assume it has to be.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Mach 23rd show
American Alpha vs Vaudvillians for No.1 contendership - No Enzo and Cass? They got their shot in London but Joe gets another after his failed shot in London?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Joe vs Balor again is a mistake. We already saw that in London. Balor vs Zayn was the obvious match to book. Makes me think they want to make sure Takeover Dallas doesn't outshine WM.


Meh, I felt the 1st match was just the tip of the iceberg, and Zayn is obviously getting called up for a Mania grudge match with Owens now. Zayn/Balor could happen on the main roster when Balor gets called up with the Bullet Club.


----------



## HeyYoBadGuy

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Gable and Jordan #1 contenders for the tag titles! Assuming this is at Takeover Dallas too.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Bayley-Asuka :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mach 23rd show
> American Alpha vs Vaudvillians for No.1 contendership - No Enzo and Cass? They got their shot in London but Joe gets another after his failed shot in London?


Yes, because Joe won a No.1 Contenders match.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Balor/Joe again? Eh. Joe is obviously winning the title here. Balor is going to get called up as soon as RAW after Mania.
> 
> *I don't see Aries going over Corbin like others think. Corbin is just too tall and big for Aries to overcome. They'll humble him here (being a "TNA/ROH guy") since Corbin is getting the huge push.*


I doubt that will happen. Aries works real well with big guys and makes his feuds with them very believable. Check out his feud with Bully Ray (6'3 280) where he hit a perfect Brainbuster on him.










He's also hit it on Joe, so could probably do the same to Corbin, as he's lighter than both, just taller. Outside of that though, Aries wrestles a believable style against big guys. I think WWE threw a lot of money at Aries as well, so I'd imagine he'll get a big push as well. HHH has talked a lot, in interviews, recently, about how fans of today demand all-around talents who excel in the ring and on the mic, so he's looking for them specifically. Aries will go over Corbin, I'm almost certain of it.


----------



## HeyYoBadGuy

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Nakamura vs Sami in Dallas. HOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Hell shouldn't complain - but I will. 

Balor vs Zayn and Nak vs Joe the way to go here. Not sure Nak should come in as a heel in NXT.


----------



## NakNak

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Joe vs Bálor...meh, hoping Joe destroys Finn once and for all.
Asuka vs Bayley, now we are talking folks!
Corbin vs Aries, hoping Corbin wins (even tho I'm one of the biggest AA marks around here)
Gable/Jordan vs Mechanics, this is the moment to pull the push with the Alpha Team!
NAKAMURA VS ZAYN? FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



Ithil said:


> Yes, because Joe won a No.1 Contenders match.


Enzo and Cass didn't even get that opportunity.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*










He's coming.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Oh for fuck sake yes.

I just want to cry.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Takeover Dallas is shaping up to be epic.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

https://twitter.com/WWENXT/status/692517216227594240


Fuck WrestleMania already.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Wow Nak/Zayn, Joe/Balor II, Asuka/Bayley, Alpha/Mechanics, AND Aries/Corbin (Aries better get the win here)!! :mark:

What an unbelievably stacked card!! :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

My body isn't ready for that. I saw the pic on twitter and thought, it was bullshit and ps-ed ........ oh my actual fucking god.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Corbin should go over Aries. I am a big fan of AA but Corbins gimmick is beating the indie guys, plus AA can recover from it better (so long as it isn't a squash).


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



Marcos 25063 said:


>


What a time to be alive kada


----------



## King In The North

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

My goodness. I'm excited and angry.


----------



## VitoCorleone

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Its fucking happening!

im more hyped for takeover than wrestlemania.
what a great card.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Go home, WrestleMania. Go home and be a family man.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

I am so happy I have tickets for Takeover.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Yeah, em, Swann vs Balor .... what's in the water down there.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Triple H just dropped the mic. Your move now Vince.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

HHH's NXT Takeover is more hyped than WM 32, headlined by HHH as champion.
Only HHH could upstage HHH.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

A lot of interesting opinions on Aries/Corbin in here, but imo no one as good as Aries should lose their debut match in a new company. 1st impressions are everything..


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



THANOS said:


> A lot of interesting opinions on Aries/Corbin in here, but imo no one as good as Aries should lose their debut match in a new company. 1st impressions are everything..


Very unlikely he loses.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Watching WrestleMania 32 after TakeOver: Dallas










No point in even doing it.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

March 23rd - 

American Alpha vs Vaudevillians - AA wins and will face Mechanics at Takeover Dallas

Sami Zayn in-ring promo, Nakamura interrupts via video

Johnny Wrestling defeats Elias Sampson. Elias attacks after, Apollo makes save. Crews and Sampson have staredown. 

Finn Balor defeats Rich Swann

March 30th
Alexa Bliss via sparkle splash over Crazy Mary Dobson

Bull Dempsey vs Danny Burch never happens as Joe attacks and chokes out both

Asuka taps out Emma

Aries beats Riddick Moss

American Alpha vs Hollis and Skyler

Baron Corbin vs QT Marshall


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Oh, setting up Crews vs. Samson. I like it!


----------



## FITZ

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

So WWE has managed to make NXT in Dallas be the biggest and best indy card of the weekend.


----------



## kwilesthebrand

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Enzo & Cass haven't done any of the Feb or March tapings right?

Doesn't that indicate they're going to get the main roster call up?


----------



## kwilesthebrand

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Any chance they're doing Finn vs Joe because whoever looses is likely the one getting called up next?


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Would love to see the Balor/Bullet Club meat shields debut at Takeover and have a double turn between Joe and Finn.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



kwilesthebrand said:


> Enzo & Cass haven't done any of the Feb or March tapings right?
> 
> Doesn't that indicate they're going to get the main roster call up?


Oh I would love this.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



kwilesthebrand said:


> Enzo & Cass haven't done any of the Feb or March tapings right?
> 
> Doesn't that indicate they're going to get the main roster call up?


Imagine the pop they'll get if they were to debut on the main roster by interrupting a New Day segment. :banderas


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



Guy LeDouche said:


> Imagine the pop they'll get if they were to debut on the main roster by interrupting a New Day segment. :banderas


In the right city though. So Orlando, Philly, Brooklyn, Boston or bust imo. A debut sets out how a crowd is supposed to react and if a crowd reacts to them like they are all that on their debut then it kind of transfers to the casual crowd. Crowd mentality is a strange thing but there tends to be a lot of copying and taking cues that you don't even know you are taking.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



They LIVE said:


> Would love to see the Balor/Bullet Club meat shields debut at Takeover and have a double turn between Joe and Finn.


Perfect idea, but I think the Bullet Club will be formed before that. I think we'll see Styles/Gallows/Anderson/Balor vs the League of Nations at Mania. I think Joe pins Balor and then the Bullet Club beats him down, or they shake hands and Balor just goes up to join the main roster and the Club as tweaners.



Phaedra said:


> In the right city though. So Orlando, Philly, Brooklyn, Boston or bust imo. A debut sets out how a crowd is supposed to react and if a crowd reacts to them like they are all that on their debut then it kind of transfers to the casual crowd. Crowd mentality is a strange thing but there tends to be a lot of copying and taking cues that you don't even know you are taking.


This. Brooklyn would be the best choice, but when is it on the RTW?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

So is Aries going to get a promo to respond to Corbin at all?


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Damn NXT Takeover Dallas setting up to be one of the best events in years.


----------



## Corzza25

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

I wonder if Apollo Crews will get a match, i could see them making this Takeover 3 hours to get more people on the card.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Bayley/Asuka >>>>> Joe/Balor

Felt their London match was only OK.


----------



## Eliko

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

The Bo$$ Sasha Banks is in Full Sail, also Hideo Itami, Michael Hayes, & Larry Zybysko & Mauro Ranallo!
even the crowd is star studded in NXT!


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Damn this has potential to be the best Takeover Event yet. :sodone


----------



## Wynter

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

I just saw the damn card! 

Holy hell 










The crowd is going to be insane for those matches. 

Wow.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Jesus, what a card. They should get a bigger building.

Really hope the absence of Enzo/Cass means they're being called up, long overdue in my opinion. Those two can get over anywhere, no question.


----------



## Eliko

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Jesus, what a card. They should get a bigger building.
> 
> Really hope the absence of Enzo/Cass means they're being called up, long overdue in my opinion. Those two can get over anywhere, no question.


New Day vs Enzo & Cass at Wrestlemania :Oooh


----------



## kuo24

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Balor vs. Joe II. Bayley vs. Asuka. Aries vs. Corbin. American Alpha vs. The Mechanics. Zayn vs. Nakamura.

Look at that loaded card. That could sell out Wembley. 
Wrestlemania, you got a lot of catching up to do. =)


----------



## will94

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

The Sami/Joe match was incredible. Shane it won't be on TV for so long.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



will94 said:


> The Sami/Joe match was incredible. Shane it won't be on TV for so long.


Did they pull out a bunch of new stuff? Like, did Joe do the Chimera-plex?


----------



## MajinTrunks

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

::jaw is still on the floor::

Fuck Wrestlemania... Takeover is the star of the weekend.

Samoa Joe vs Fin Balor
Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Fucking Nakamura!
BAILEY VS ASUKA!!!
The Greatest Man That Ever Lived is wrestling on the WWE NETWORK for just $9.99? 
And then some other stuff is happening too.

Then we got a hall of fame, and maybe a cool AJ Styles match. TAKEOVER DALLAS!!!


----------



## elo

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Fuck the WWE doctor, can the NXT doctor clear Bryan so we can squeeze a Bryan v AJ match onto this card and then I can die a happy man?

Please HHH.

What a fucking card, fucking awesome.


----------



## kwilesthebrand

Phaedra said:


> In the right city though. So Orlando, Philly, Brooklyn, Boston or bust imo. A debut sets out how a crowd is supposed to react and if a crowd reacts to them like they are all that on their debut then it kind of transfers to the casual crowd. Crowd mentality is a strange thing but there tends to be a lot of copying and taking cues that you don't even know you are taking.


The next three RAW locations are Alabama, Seattle and Anaheim.

So maybe just one of those and hope the crowd is with them.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Been keeping up with all the updates on twitter, WM is about to be the B quality show for the weekend :booklel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692538875596689410


----------



## obby

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

So either Sami loses to Nak after previously losing to joe or Nak loses on his debut. Match is gonna be great but I'm a big advocate for Sami getting called up STAT and I don't want him to lose a bunch of times on his way out :mj2


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



TJQ said:


> Been keeping up with all the updates on twitter, WM is about to be the B quality show for the weekend :booklel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692538875596689410


His gimmick is basically @KILL V. Oxi so I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



THANOS said:


> His gimmick is basically @Oxitron so I'm glad to hear it.


If Riley didn't say so much dumb shit on twitter I'd probably like him :lol . He's a pretty good promo, but I see him get shredded so much on twitter I just literally can't take him seriously.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



THANOS said:


> His gimmick is basically @KILL V. Oxi so I'm glad to hear it.


Implying I'm anti indie and not pro developmental. :kobe9


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



obby said:


> So either Sami loses to Nak after previously losing to joe or Nak loses on his debut. Match is gonna be great but I'm a big advocate for Sami getting called up STAT and I don't want him to lose a bunch of times on his way out :mj2


But losing on your way out is the correct thing to do and a standard tenant of wrestling for as long as anyone can remember.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



KILL V. Oxi said:


> Implying I'm anti indie and not pro developmental. :kobe9


Well, their paths do cross with you from time to time :saul


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

HHH just won wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

I'm more excited for NXT Takeover now than Wrestlemania.

Fuck roman reigns and lesnar/wyatt. I dont even care what happens there. NXT is the new A show.


----------



## obby

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



Ithil said:


> But losing on your way out is the correct thing to do and a standard tenant of wrestling for as long as anyone can remember.


It isn't like NXT and WWE are different entities. Developmental is still the level below, and it makes him look bad if he gets called up after a string of losses. Just look at The Ascension.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



obby said:


> It isn't like NXT and WWE are different entities. Developmental is still the level below, and it makes him look bad if he gets called up after a string of losses. Just look at The Ascension.


No. They are different entities. 95% at least, maybe more, of RAW's audience do not watch NXT.

The Ascension did not look bad because they lost to Finn and Itami, or the Lucha Dragons. They looked bad because their entire gimmick of squashing jobbers was buried by commentary in their first match, then they were quickly turned into jobbers themselves.

it has nothing to do with losing in NXT, and Sami losing to the debuting Shinsuke Nakamura then possibly going up soon after to face Owens, has absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Telos

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



THANOS said:


> This. Brooklyn would be the best choice, but when is it on the RTW?


March 28, the go-home Raw before Mania. Hmmmmmmm.......


----------



## kwilesthebrand

Telos said:


> March 28, the go-home Raw before Mania. Hmmmmmmm.......



Too close to Mania I think.
I think at latest they're called up the RAW afterFastlane


----------



## Sex Ferguson

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Holy sweet mother of Mary, what a card!!! I can't wait... It's American Alphas time to win the gold, also I think Joe will win the title so Finn can move up... Bayley Asuka will be intense but the one I'm looking forward to is obviously Nakamura vs Sami! Sami will surely lose then wrestle KO the next night at mania won't he!? I hope so!


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

I didn't necessarily need to see a Balor vs Joe re-match, but holy shit, what a card.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

And HHH just throws a lot of fucks at Vince ^^

But honestly like one other said it is funny how HHH is booking such a freaking amazing show when one day later he is headlining wrestlemania and no one will give two fucks 

Oh and I´m all for this Bryan vs. AJ match taking place at Takeover as one other stated.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Anyone see Zayn pulling double duty for Wrestlemania weekend? Nakamura at Taker and Owens at Mania?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Interesting that they would go for Balor/Joe again. There needs to be a twist this time, right?

Dallas card sounds amazing, though. We basically get all the huge matches. However, I'm sure people will complain about it in some way.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

I think Finn is finally going to lose the title here to Joe, and then quite possibly debut him on Raw the night after Wrestlemania. 

The card for Takeover: Dallas looks awesome.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Wow, what a card for Dallas!

For me, the bit of fried gold in these tapings is the Asuka / Emma rematch. I absolutely loved their first match, and by all accounts this one is great & goes for 15 minutes again as well.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



Even Flow said:


> I think Finn is finally going to lose the title here to Joe, and then quite possibly debut him on Raw the night after Wrestlemania.
> 
> The card for Takeover: Dallas looks awesome.


I personally think that Joe should move to the main roster first. 

That's why I hope that Balor wins (again); there has to be a stipulation to this. I don't think they will simply have a rematch from the last Takeover (even though Owens/Zayn was the same).


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Aries gonna job, but I like Corbin so k.
Asuka gonna job, fuck it. 
Shinsuke in nxt? not a fan of this idea and also confused. They gave him shitton of money (obvously more than NJPW payed their main eventer) to work nxt? 
That's getting scary.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

This show is so going to embarass Wrestlemania.

(Hope I'm wrong though and can enjoy both shows... but I only see the Divas and IC title pictures being able to keep up)


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



obby said:


> It isn't like NXT and WWE are different entities. Developmental is still the level below, and it makes him look bad if he gets called up after a string of losses. Just look at The Ascension.


Ascension was ruined because Vince inexplicably changed their gimmick into a hokey road warriors knock off.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



Morrison17 said:


> Aries gonna job, but I like Corbin so k.
> Asuka gonna job, fuck it.
> Shinsuke in nxt? not a fan of this idea and also confused. They gave him shitton of money (obvously more than NJPW payed their main eventer) to work nxt?
> That's getting scary.


You're acting like he's going to be in NXT for three years. This may be his only appearance in NXT for all you know.

I'll quote Meltzer directly to explain why this is not a bad thing



> For those who want him to debut immediately on the main roster with a push, believe me, from people who have been in a somewhat similar position (superstars who worked a different system and style in a foreign country), some time in Orlando is the best thing for everyone and not a sign that they are wasting him. The more he knows what he needs to know about their system before his main roster debut, the better off he will be.


He's going to be arriving in the Performance Center in early February, and having a match at Takeover on April 1st. He may be on RAW on April 4th for all we know, or they may wait. It depends on how quickly he acclimatizes.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



DoubtGin said:


> Interesting that they would go for Balor/Joe again. There needs to be a twist this time, right?
> 
> Dallas card sounds amazing, though. We basically get all the huge matches. However, I'm sure people will complain about it in some way.


Yeah. Joe needs to win the fucking belt. Thats the twist.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

If rumors are true and Joe is getting called up after WM while Finn will be down awhile longer - at least though the summer - the Takeover: Dallas card makes less sense. Does Joe win the title and get called up? Or does he get called up after another loss? 

Or was the decision solely on finding a top level match for Nakamura and Zayn could take the loss as he's the loveable underdog, whereas Joe couldn't given his pending call-up? But both Zayn and Joe will be losing on their way out. Still makes no sense. 

Balor vs Zayn for the first time on NXT programming, Finn retains, Zayn comes up short in his quest. 

Nak vs Joe - Swag wins. 

So Joe HAS to be winning the title. But then does he drop it first set of tapings, maybe back to Balor and Bullet Club interference? Could Joe "kill the Demon" to capture the title - be the first to defeat the body painted Balor - and that's what causes a heel turn and Bullet Club debut?


----------



## ATF

*Re: NXT Tapings March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*

Welp, Dallas is gonna be crazy dope, ain't it?

Bálor/Joe II is a little iffy from a booking standpoint, and personally, I'd rather have Corbin in that position, especially since he's the one who's been getting momentum and Joe lost his opportunity at London, but what the fuck, it's gonna be a cool match and Joe winning the title will be sweet. Don't really trust the idea that Joe's moving up since Zayn and Bálor will probably get called post-WM, one to continue the Owens feud (assuming he's wrestling Kev at WM and doing double duty in the weekend) and the other to (re)join the Bullet Club. So to have him as NXT Champion, warming up the title for someone like Corbin or Crews is cool. Match will probably be very good too, if their great London bout is anything to go from. Expecting it to be a gimmick match though, not just a singles match again. Even though Owens/Zayn II wasn't a gimmick match either, but Sami did have the injury excuse, and the match was still wrestled like a No DQ brawl anyway, so yeah. Cliffhanger post match definitely incoming though, wheater via Itami or Bullet Club.

Bayley/Asuka, honestly, I don't really know who wins. It could easily go either way. Smart money's on Bayley, but then again, they might wanna continue the ongoing momentum in the women's division and have her join Charlotte, Becky and Sasha up there, so to have her drop the title to Asuka would be a start. Either way, it should be fucking incredible. Maybe not Sasha/Bayley Brooklyn good (but that was something entirely in its own league), but Sasha/Becky Unstoppable worthy for sure.

Zayn/Nakamura will give me the goosebumps. I was just thinking about the AJ, Shinsuke and so fort dream match possibilities, and while guys like Bryan, Lesnar and Ambrose popped up first, Sami is every bit as good as those guys. Zayn/Nakamura sure popped up in my delicious imagination, me seeing it as a big Main Event match going over 40 minutes in the Tokyo Dome. It was beautiful. And now it's coming to reality. Easily two of the BITW atm. A match that I thought could but more than likely wouldn't ever happen is happening. I just hope the crowd gives it the Hogan/Rock treatment. MOTN? Pfft, call it MOTY already if it full on delievers. And while part of me did kinda prefer Joe/Nakamura, you kinda have to admit that this is as pure a dream match as one can possibly ask for. I feel sorry for whomever has to follow this act. Oh, and Nak's winning, if it wasn't obvious, but eh, that ain't hurting Sami. Especially if he gets the Owens rub at Mania.

Mechanics/American Alpha has GOAT NXT Tag Title match potential right there. The two best teams in all of the division going head to head. Their characters are a perfect match for each other, and their chemistry has already been proven in the past. Pop's gonna be CRAZY for when JJ & Gable win the titles, for sure. Would love to see a story of Mechanics targeting Gable's arm, in a nasty and ruthless version of the "imitation is the best form of flattery" tale. That'd get them nuclear heat perfectly. This should be another terrific match, and it's pretty easy to see that there will be new champions, which should be another great moment.

Aries/Corbin should be good too. To this date, the best Baron Corbin singles match I remember was the one he had w/Adrian Neville in a Nº1 Contender's Tourney last year, though the Joe (Brooklyn) and Rhyno (Unstoppable) ones were decent too. Don't think he's exceptional or anything, but the little things he does make him such an easy guy to detest. A natural heel if NXT has one. And Aries is just about the type of guy that can literally get a good match of anyone he wrestles. He's wrestled great little man vs. big man stories before (see the Bully Ray matches), and he is a master at character work and in-ring presence, things that could be great assets when you're wrestling someone like Corbin. Could be the sleeper MOTN if you ask me.

And if it's happening, Crews/Samson is interesting too, because a) it's (while certainly back-yourselves-to-a-wall booking) unpredictable, since I don't know who would win in that situation, given that Crews shouldn't be taking too many big time losses like he's been since November, while Samson shouldn't lose in his first big match; and b) it would be Samson's first REAL test in the ring. To see just how well he can handle himself in there.

So yeah, fucking awesome card. WM, the show that this event's booker is headlining, is officially screwed. HHH screwed HHH, but he wins anyway :HHH2


----------



## will94

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



THANOS said:


> Did they pull out a bunch of new stuff? Like, did Joe do the Chimera-plex?


Nope. They didn't really break out anything crazy or different, just an awesomely worked match.

Aries' debut match wasn't being filmed and was introduced as a "special match just for us," so looks like he won't be wrestling on TV until Takeover.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



will94 said:


> Nope. They didn't really break out anything crazy or different, just an awesomely worked match.
> *
> Aries' debut match wasn't being filmed and was introduced as a "special match just for us," so looks like he won't be wrestling on TV until Takeover.*


Thanks. That's really interesting and disappointing. What did he use for his finisher in that match? The Brainbuster or the Last Chancery/Horns of Aries?


----------



## will94

*Re: NXT Tapings (Jan 27th 2016): March though Takeover: Dallas (Contains spoilers from last tapings)*



THANOS said:


> Thanks. That's really interesting and disappointing. What did he use for his finisher in that match? The Brainbuster or the Last Chancery/Horns of Aries?


Last Chancery. He looked good. They had the hard camera rolling, but the ringside camera guys weren't doing any filming and before the match, Dasha told the crowd, "we've got a special treat just for you guys!"


----------



## Spaz350

*Re: NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS FEBRUARY 10TH - MARCH 30TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]*

Honestly, I don't see Joe getting called up yet. It seems pretty blatantly obvious that the loser of that match will be getting the call up, but with all the Bullet Club stuff supposedly inbound, I don't see it being Joe. So, I'm predicting Joe goes over, gets the strap, and goes on to feud with Sami or Crews (if they keep him heel) or Corbin (if they turn Joe face for some reason). Balor goes up and we get main roster Bullet Club Shenanigans. Joe and Sami get the call up somewhere around Summerslam.


----------



## Kabraxal

Feels like NXT should be in the 100000 seater stadium and WM in the smaller arena. Christ, this card is fucking amazing. This is how you book a supercard...


----------



## Insomnia

Swag vs. Sami! :banderas :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

For NXT


----------



## Not Lying

Awesome Card.
All guys are so great that honestly I can sit back and enjoy the matches, and tbh, I won't be upset with any winner/loser I think, as long as we get a good match, sure I have my favorites, but everything seems like an even-playing field, and I love it.
Joe-Balor, Nakamura-Sami and Bailey-Asuka should all be ****+


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Wow this sounds like an incredible set of tapings.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Who needs Strowman/Taker, and HHH/Reigns main event when you got this? Lolz.


----------



## bonkertons

What an unbelievable card.


----------



## DoubtGin

http://gfycat.com/InconsequentialPleasedDowitcher


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NXT tapings in arenas need to be the standard.*


----------



## Tommydog

I really can't wait to see the Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe Match. That sounds like a MOTY Contender. You don't see many 1-hr classics anymore.


----------



## Shaun_27

Does anybody have the complete card for Dallas?


----------



## Redzero

Fuck Aries jobbing.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Shaun_27 said:


> Does anybody have the complete card for Dallas?


Balor/Joe for the NXT title 
American Alpha vs whatever they call Dash and Dawson now for the tag titles
Zayn vs. Nakamura
Asuka vs. Bayley for the NXT womens title.
Baron Corbin vs. Austin Aries
Apollo Crews vs. Elias Sampson

Idk if the last one was officially announced but based on spoilers it seems thats the case. Either way its absolutely loaded


----------



## Shaun_27

Ron Swanson said:


> Balor/Joe for the NXT title
> American Alpha vs whatever they call Dash and Dawson now for the tag titles
> Zayn vs. Nakamura
> Asuka vs. Bayley for the NXT womens title.
> Baron Corbin vs. Austin Aries
> Apollo Crews vs. Elias Sampson
> 
> Idk if the last one was officially announced but based on spoilers it seems thats the case. Either way its absolutely loaded


Thanks, I saw this but wondered where are the likes of Emma, Enzo & Cass, Vaudevillains and Eva Marie are?


----------



## will94

Shaun_27 said:


> Thanks, I saw this but wondered where are the likes of Emma, Enzo & Cass, Vaudevillains and Eva Marie are?


They'll probably wrestle before Takeover on the pre-show stuff that'll be taped for the next episode of NXT. Enzo/Cass may not as they weren't on any of the shows taped leading to Dallas.


----------



## killacamt

So Enzo and Cass will probably lose the tag title match on Saturday??


----------



## will94

killacamt said:


> So Enzo and Cass will probably lose the tag title match on Saturday??


There are rumblings that there could be a 3-way between American Alpha/Revival/Enzo & Cass for Dallas.

They never had Dash/Dawson or American Alpha confront each other or have promos on each other to the crowd at these tapings, only announced American Alpha as the new #1 contenders.


----------

